# Fire?



## PMW_420 (Mar 2, 2008)

Down here, there is a marijuaana strain called "fire". Its my favorite strain or type of weed. Is that a real strain or is it made up? if its real can someone describe the effects and descripition of the weed?


----------



## dmack (Mar 2, 2008)

Sorry i cant answer your question but i dont thing your signature will fly with the mods dude. Just looking out for you man


----------



## I'ma Joker Midnight Toker (Mar 3, 2008)

:yeahthat: 
 Fire is what you'll be if Smokin Mom sees the P word in your signature...  ,sorry but bad taste man...good luck though finding your "fire weed".


----------



## 50bud (Mar 3, 2008)

No dude, fire is referred to when pot is really good...ya now like, "this is some straight fire, cause im stoned..."


----------



## Hick (Mar 3, 2008)

> 3. The use of Avatars or signature lines that could be offencive to others is not acceptable. Pictures of inappropriate content can be deleted by the site staff without warning.
> 14. You will, if asked by a representative of the Forums, cease posting any content, and/or links to content, deemed inappropriate by the staff of the Forums.


Site Rules


----------



## Midnight Toker (Mar 3, 2008)

yea fire is slang for good weed...it could be any strain...mostly its mexican. lol


----------



## Disco94 (Mar 9, 2008)

Agreed^^^

I have friends who deal and they always say they have "fire bud/weed" when it is priced at or above $60 an eighth.


----------

